
SEC Proposes Ban on Magnetar-Like Deals - zoowar
https://www.propublica.org/blog/item/sec-proposes-ban-on-magnetar-like-deals/
======
ShawnJG
these regulations are nothing new. After the crash at the beginning of the
century regulations very similar to this were instituted. Even after they were
lifted, no one but financial institutions could take advantage of the new lax
financial regulations, all lack thereof. What's even more perplexing is the
fact that after the meltdown these regulations are nowhere near as strict as
the ones from the 1930s. And with small relatively minor fines levied against
these huge firms there is little incentive to discontinue their dangerous
although profitable behaviors.

